# Chernobyl in the snow - Jan 2016



## LittleOz (Feb 20, 2016)

It's been an age since I posted a report, but I thought this recent trip was worth sharing. After our Chernobyl visit last Spring there was a general consensus that it would be our last time there. It was my first trip, but some of our party had already been 6 or more times before, so it seemed reasonable to move on and starting looking elsewhere. However, once back on UK soil and about to part ways, Mr Dan happened to mention that he wouldn't mind seeing Chernobyl in the snow.

So it came to be that four of us headed back there in the depths of Winter! Myself, GpsJim, Mr Dan and Cachewoo left Luton in the unseasonable January warmth of 14° and 3 hours later arrived at a snowy Kiev airport where it was a brutal -14°. Heading out to the car park to collect our hire car and hoping for a sensible 4WD, so we can negotiate the icy, uncleared roads of the zone, what do we find Jim has booked for us? No less than a Skoda 1.8 turbo saloon! This was going to be fun. As it turned out, the car's winter tyres were amazing and quickly transformed Pripyat into our very own snowy rally course.

Two days of sadistic weather and amazing views of Pripyat ensued, with revisits to the best buildings combined with exciting new discoveries.

The 'definitely my last visit' team are now trying to resist the allure of Chernobyl for at least a few months.

Here's a selection of my fave shots from the weekend.







































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2016)

Very nice mate..I will get here one day..it has always been top of my places to visit


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 20, 2016)

Fantastic. I would have joined you lot if Mr Dan would have told me he was looking to go. Ill get here one day. Great selection of photos


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 20, 2016)

Awesome place and pics, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## MrDan (Feb 20, 2016)

Very nice mate! Glad you managed to get a report together, you have some awesome photos there.

I'll aim to get a report up some time before my next visit


----------



## Rubex (Feb 20, 2016)

Such an eerie place. These are some of the nicest photos I've seen of Chernobyl. I really enjoyed this post


----------



## tazong (Feb 20, 2016)

Fantastic pictures bud - i saw a bloke going round videoing this place and he had a gieger meter with him and it was frighting to watch how hot it got in some parts.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 20, 2016)

Enjoyed that,made me feel cold just looking


----------



## HughieD (Feb 20, 2016)

Completely stunning set there sir...


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 20, 2016)

wow, awesome photos 
Not seen any in the snow before, great stuff

I am visiting myself this year; Looking forward to it


----------



## Potter (Feb 20, 2016)

Superb. Somewhere that I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 21, 2016)

The snow certainly adds something. So you now drive into the zone and do not need guides..?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 21, 2016)

I must be getting soft...I felt cold looking at these superb images.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Feb 21, 2016)

Excellent pictures.

Particularly like the swimming pool ones


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 23, 2016)

You still need to go with an official guide.


----------



## ironsky (Feb 23, 2016)

Really like these photos thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 24, 2016)

Truely amazing! Stunning photography


----------

